# Government cracking down



## Testosperone (Nov 7, 2005)

hey...been hearing a lot about gov cracking down busting sources and everything...i  really dont understand why they go after gear...its not like crack where you cant function...this kind of stuff pisses me off...i wonder how they are going to do it...crack down..think theyll go through every overseas package..?lol...im not to informed on the whole thing but it just aggravates me just expressing my opinion pretty soon that will be cracked down on..


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 7, 2005)

they have nothing better else to do.  here is what i personally think they should do:

the money that goes into the "crackdown" on steroids...why not use that money and have mandatory rec drug testing on all high school students in the US!?!?!? 

everyone is misinformed with steroids.


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 7, 2005)

yep the hype is getting worse. there after the wrong people. there proritys are totally fucked up if you ask me.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 7, 2005)

i just read an article about buying online....please note i did not alter these in anyway...look how idiotic this guy is and the bullshit he is feeding the readers

"Kids will want Sustanon," he says. "They think it's best to get `jacked.' It's the cheapest and among the dirtiest, thus, with the dearth of money at that age, that's what they usually look for."

So the first item on the shopping list is the injectable Sustanon.

I'm told it "blows up" the upper body, which is appealing to young bodybuilders. I'm also told it can affect liver toxicity, especially when overused.

Next on my list is Deca Durabolin, a steroid popular with track athletes. It's an injectable and preferred by athletes because it is "clean," which means it leaves your body within a week.

Winstrol tablets, which are also a veterinary drug used for cats, will be third on my list. Like Deca, Winstrol gets in and out of your system quickly. It is also a brand name for the steroid stanozolol, which Rafael Palmeiro reportedly tested positive for.

Another veterinary drug, the injectable Equipoise, is popular because it is cheap and will give bodybuilders definition.


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 7, 2005)

good lord what arrogance. what a flamer


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

Testosperone said:
			
		

> hey...been hearing a lot about gov cracking down busting sources and everything.


Hey Fuggemmon,fuggem Arie?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i just read an article about buying online....please note i did not alter these in anyway...look how idiotic this guy is and the bullshit he is feeding the readers
> 
> "Kids will want Sustanon," he says. "They think it's best to get `jacked.' It's the cheapest and among the dirtiest, thus, with the dearth of money at that age, that's what they usually look for."
> 
> ...


Man If this is what you read word 4 word,its damn funny.Sounds like a fifties civil service film clip on the perils and evil of whatever,speeding,getting on the pot(smokin it that is)whatever,too funny...dem zany feds


----------



## mrxplosive (Nov 7, 2005)

OMG he's totally retarded. Deca stays in your system for a year or longer and will bloat a track athlete, making it a very undesirable drug for them. Sustanon is dirty? It blows up the upper body? Wow, I'm always sure that I've met or heard from the biggest moron in the world, then someone else comes along....


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey....how come our sources ain't sellin' any of that deca that clears your body in ONE WEEK! lol  Forget up to 18 mo, I'm gonna be clean in a week....too bad for WADA.


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah how do you think all this hype and talk will afect the sources here at ana? and does anyone think we really have any reason to worry?


----------



## tee (Nov 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i just read an article about buying online....please note i did not alter these in anyway...look how idiotic this guy is and the bullshit he is feeding the readers
> 
> "Kids will want Sustanon," he says. "They think it's best to get `jacked.' It's the cheapest and among the dirtiest, thus, with the dearth of money at that age, that's what they usually look for."
> 
> ...




Unfortunately morons like that guy are what the ignorant masses and the government listen to.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 8, 2005)

I used to think the government was cracking down on gear, but im accually starting to wonder if its just a lot of paranoia. the adveage user really has little to worry about, and only the careless sources seem to get busted.


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 8, 2005)

alrite that makes me feel a little better that all i figured it was just a scare tactic..honestly theyre prolly not smart enough to do it lol


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 8, 2005)

the government is cracking down because of all the publicity that steroids have been getting lately.  They would be doing the same thing with say heroin if all of the sudden there was a lot of publicity on people using it.  Anything that is illegal that suddenly gets a lot of attention with people using it, is going to get cracked down on.


----------



## mandarb11 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes the laws are a product of the media! When a good story gets started the general public will always go off on a tanget, culminating in a big show by goverment that they are fixing the problem. Always happens and always will. Just think about it steroids are only illegal in what Canada, US, Austrailia and Britian (from what I know). That means the whole rest of the world does not have an issue with them. It is kind of hard if not impossible to enforce a law that is far from universal. So far Canada is not caught up in the paranoia that is happening in the US and the government here doesn't have the money to run off on crusades. Hell they are still contemplating making pot legal so quite a bit different philosophy going on there. Interesting to see where this all goes!


----------



## tee (Nov 9, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I used to think the government was cracking down on gear, but im accually starting to wonder if its just a lot of paranoia. the adveage user really has little to worry about, and only the careless sources seem to get busted.




They usually only go after guys receiving large orders or the source. Also targeted are anyone that would bring media attention to their little pissy bust. Most guys attempting to purchase personal amounts are USUALLY okay. If you live in a town that has really really worthless cops, they at times will go after the personal user. Thats why you must always be careful.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Nov 10, 2005)

^^and even then, if you know your source and his packaging methods well enough, you pretty much have nothing to worry about.


----------



## bigbench600 (Nov 11, 2005)

I will tell you how people get busted, Stupidity....  I know of a few guys who got popped, not much was done. One got popped, because they middle man screwed someone over. Well the guy that got screwed over gave some info out. The DEA and Local Post Master kept tabs on everything going in and out of that address. The dumbass was shipping out using express mail to where it can be tracked and used for evidence. Anyways, one days while my friend was at work, 2 guys in suits goes to his work, and his employer takes him to a room. There are the 2 guys asking questions like where did you get it, who is the main man, stuff like that.  My friend didnt say a word. They told him he was facing up to 30yrs in prision and 1 million dollar fine. ( he was getting 100lbs shipments in every week) He said where is the proof. Well they pulled out the express receipts with his address on it and the shipping weight. The thing is, it has a fake return address. He is like that dont prove nothing. He told them they could go to his house and look around. But they was just wanting the main man. Well to make them happy, he always carried a list of scammers with him, he just gave that to them, they were happy, and left him alone. The source closed up shop and was never heard from again. They never bothered my buddy again, and he has been getting stuff since then, and that was back in 99.  My other buddy that got popped they just wanted to make an example out of. It was in 93 when steroids became illegal to have. He did some time, 2yrs in federal prison. He only had a personal supply. It made the papers and everything, I didnt believe him and looked it up myself in the Florida Archives, and there it was,lol. But he still gets stuff in. I have a friend who is a cop, he said, roids are not something they look for, but if they find it on a raid or something like that, they have to charge the person. He said the only time they go after someone is when the DEA gets involved. You get busted by telling people. Dont trust anyone, friends, family or anyone. Anyone will roll over to get out of trouble. My advice is dont tell anyone at the gym, burn the paper trails, try not to bring attention to your self. If you are juicing, then you usually look like you are juicing, that brings attention. Hide your appearance if you can.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice post BigBench!  I completely agree to keep the use of steroids secret from everyone.  I don't even tell my doctor (which is unfortunate).  



			
				bigbench600 said:
			
		

> I will tell you how people get busted, Stupidity....  I know of a few guys who got popped, not much was done. One got popped, because they middle man screwed someone over. Well the guy that got screwed over gave some info out. The DEA and Local Post Master kept tabs on everything going in and out of that address. The dumbass was shipping out using express mail to where it can be tracked and used for evidence. Anyways, one days while my friend was at work, 2 guys in suits goes to his work, and his employer takes him to a room. There are the 2 guys asking questions like where did you get it, who is the main man, stuff like that.  My friend didnt say a word. They told him he was facing up to 30yrs in prision and 1 million dollar fine. ( he was getting 100lbs shipments in every week) He said where is the proof. Well they pulled out the express receipts with his address on it and the shipping weight. The thing is, it has a fake return address. He is like that dont prove nothing. He told them they could go to his house and look around. But they was just wanting the main man. Well to make them happy, he always carried a list of scammers with him, he just gave that to them, they were happy, and left him alone. The source closed up shop and was never heard from again. They never bothered my buddy again, and he has been getting stuff since then, and that was back in 99.  My other buddy that got popped they just wanted to make an example out of. It was in 93 when steroids became illegal to have. He did some time, 2yrs in federal prison. He only had a personal supply. It made the papers and everything, I didnt believe him and looked it up myself in the Florida Archives, and there it was,lol. But he still gets stuff in. I have a friend who is a cop, he said, roids are not something they look for, but if they find it on a raid or something like that, they have to charge the person. He said the only time they go after someone is when the DEA gets involved. You get busted by telling people. Dont trust anyone, friends, family or anyone. Anyone will roll over to get out of trouble. My advice is dont tell anyone at the gym, burn the paper trails, try not to bring attention to your self. If you are juicing, then you usually look like you are juicing, that brings attention. Hide your appearance if you can.


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 11, 2005)

I think that we will be seeing more about cracking down on steroids.  It's all a smoke screen to keep people from paying attention to the really big issues like Hurricane Relief Ineptitude, the CIA leak, how unpopular the War in Iraq is becoming, the Delay Friss 
Rove Scooter scandals
gas prices
the President's low approval ratings, etc. etc.

It's as though govt always needs a whipping boy, one that is sketched in outline only so that the masses will understand .
Truth or accuracy of reporting is not really desirable in such a situation.  I think that that is called propaganda.

Nitrateman


----------



## tee (Nov 11, 2005)

bigbench600 said:
			
		

> I will tell you how people get busted, Stupidity....  I know of a few guys who got popped, not much was done. One got popped, because they middle man screwed someone over. Well the guy that got screwed over gave some info out. The DEA and Local Post Master kept tabs on everything going in and out of that address. The dumbass was shipping out using express mail to where it can be tracked and used for evidence. Anyways, one days while my friend was at work, 2 guys in suits goes to his work, and his employer takes him to a room. There are the 2 guys asking questions like where did you get it, who is the main man, stuff like that.  My friend didnt say a word. They told him he was facing up to 30yrs in prision and 1 million dollar fine. ( he was getting 100lbs shipments in every week) He said where is the proof. Well they pulled out the express receipts with his address on it and the shipping weight. The thing is, it has a fake return address. He is like that dont prove nothing. He told them they could go to his house and look around. But they was just wanting the main man. Well to make them happy, he always carried a list of scammers with him, he just gave that to them, they were happy, and left him alone. The source closed up shop and was never heard from again. They never bothered my buddy again, and he has been getting stuff since then, and that was back in 99.  My other buddy that got popped they just wanted to make an example out of. It was in 93 when steroids became illegal to have. He did some time, 2yrs in federal prison. He only had a personal supply. It made the papers and everything, I didnt believe him and looked it up myself in the Florida Archives, and there it was,lol. But he still gets stuff in. I have a friend who is a cop, he said, roids are not something they look for, but if they find it on a raid or something like that, they have to charge the person. He said the only time they go after someone is when the DEA gets involved. You get busted by telling people. Dont trust anyone, friends, family or anyone. Anyone will roll over to get out of trouble. My advice is dont tell anyone at the gym, burn the paper trails, try not to bring attention to your self. If you are juicing, then you usually look like you are juicing, that brings attention. Hide your appearance if you can.




The first mistake your buddy did was to tell them they could go to his house and look around. NEVER offer any law enforcement agency that opportunity. Make them get a warrant if they think they have something. Also, your buddy thats a cop does not have to make an arrest because steroids are found when he conducts a raid for other drugs. They can make an arrest for them, but that is his supervisor's or department's discretion. Most local law enforcement agencies will not bother with AAS, but the key word is "Most." There is always going to be some little putz cop that can't catch a real bad guy so he will resort to chasing steroid users. Some Feds wont bother with it either, but there seems to be an abundance of them that will. Most of them are really really bored and dont have a clue how to go after real criminals. Chasing steroid users is an easy "Pinch" for them.


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 11, 2005)

bigbench600 said:
			
		

> I will tell you how people get busted, Stupidity....  I know of a few guys who got popped, not much was done. One got popped, because they middle man screwed someone over. Well the guy that got screwed over gave some info out. The DEA and Local Post Master kept tabs on everything going in and out of that address. The dumbass was shipping out using express mail to where it can be tracked and used for evidence. Anyways, one days while my friend was at work, 2 guys in suits goes to his work, and his employer takes him to a room. There are the 2 guys asking questions like where did you get it, who is the main man, stuff like that.  My friend didnt say a word. They told him he was facing up to 30yrs in prision and 1 million dollar fine. ( he was getting 100lbs shipments in every week) He said where is the proof. Well they pulled out the express receipts with his address on it and the shipping weight. The thing is, it has a fake return address. He is like that dont prove nothing. He told them they could go to his house and look around. But they was just wanting the main man. Well to make them happy, he always carried a list of scammers with him, he just gave that to them, they were happy, and left him alone. The source closed up shop and was never heard from again. They never bothered my buddy again, and he has been getting stuff since then, and that was back in 99.  My other buddy that got popped they just wanted to make an example out of. It was in 93 when steroids became illegal to have. He did some time, 2yrs in federal prison. He only had a personal supply. It made the papers and everything, I didnt believe him and looked it up myself in the Florida Archives, and there it was,lol. But he still gets stuff in. I have a friend who is a cop, he said, roids are not something they look for, but if they find it on a raid or something like that, they have to charge the person. He said the only time they go after someone is when the DEA gets involved. You get busted by telling people. Dont trust anyone, friends, family or anyone. Anyone will roll over to get out of trouble. My advice is dont tell anyone at the gym, burn the paper trails, try not to bring attention to your self. If you are juicing, then you usually look like you are juicing, that brings attention. Hide your appearance if you can.


I may be wrong, but if your friend was getting 100 lbs every week, he didnt get off that easy.  And unless both your friends are having stuff sent to another address that they have nothing to do with and using a different name, then they are not still getting stuff through the mail.  They would both have a major red flag on their name and address.


----------



## bigbench600 (Nov 11, 2005)

The evidence they had on him was just the receipts that were coming from the middle man. They didnt have any physical evidence. That is why he offered them to go to his house and look around, because he never stored anything there. He would sometimes have stuff shipped to anothing address, but very rarely. Plus it always helps to be friends with your local mailman,lol. The DEA knew that if they didnt have any hard core evidence, that they didnt have a case. Yes my friend was dealing, the DEA knew it, everyone knew it, but without any hardcore evidence, you dont have anything. The steroid crackdown is just to make the president look better. Since he got re elected, it has gone down hill.  The thing I dont understand is, they know these pro bodybuilders are doing the stuff, I dont see why there arent more busts on them. Ive heard that the bodybuilders say, its their job, and they need the roids to do it. The way they keep pulling stuff off the shelves, it wouldnt suprise me to see them ban Vitamin c,lol. As for cops, I just go on what he said. The bad thing is, he uses. He said there are plenty of guys in the force that juice, but nothing is ever said. The only thing I am saying, if you are using, then keep it to you self.


----------



## tee (Nov 11, 2005)

bigbench600 said:
			
		

> The evidence they had on him was just the receipts that were coming from the middle man. They didnt have any physical evidence. That is why he offered them to go to his house and look around, because he never stored anything there. He would sometimes have stuff shipped to anothing address, but very rarely. Plus it always helps to be friends with your local mailman,lol. The DEA knew that if they didnt have any hard core evidence, that they didnt have a case. Yes my friend was dealing, the DEA knew it, everyone knew it, but without any hardcore evidence, you dont have anything. The steroid crackdown is just to make the president look better. Since he got re elected, it has gone down hill.  The thing I dont understand is, they know these pro bodybuilders are doing the stuff, I dont see why there arent more busts on them. Ive heard that the bodybuilders say, its their job, and they need the roids to do it. The way they keep pulling stuff off the shelves, it wouldnt suprise me to see them ban Vitamin c,lol. As for cops, I just go on what he said. The bad thing is, he uses. He said there are plenty of guys in the force that juice, but nothing is ever said. The only thing I am saying, if you are using, then keep it to you self.




He is still more trusting that he should be. Some, but not all cops can be crooked. Whats to keep them from planting some AAS in his home once they are inside? He invited them in and like you said, they knew he was dealing. Cops have been known in the past to put small amounts of what they know the "Bad guy" is dealing inside the place to be searched. Its just a bad idea all around to let them in. He could have forgotten about some juice that he had from way way back. Well, once they come in, they will find it. Make them have to work for it if they want to come inside.


----------



## bigbench600 (Nov 11, 2005)

His first mistake was getting greedy. He started out with small personal orders, then kept getting bigger and bigger until he was ordering something like $15k a week. That is usually what gets everyone in trouble. I agree, he was stupid for telling them to go and take a look in his house. Luckily they didnt. I keep telling him, they could still be watching. But he keeps on ordering and keeps getting stuff in. It will finally bite him in the ass one day. I dont even get anything off him, too dangerous if you ask me.  I remember him telling me about this list of people they showed him, said alot of the names on there, were on some of these boards. That is pretty scary right there. Like I said, anyone will roll on someone to get out of trouble, or to get a lighter sentence.


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 11, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> He is still more trusting that he should be. Some, but not all cops can be crooked. Whats to keep them from planting some AAS in his home once they are inside? He invited them in and like you said, they knew he was dealing. Cops have been known in the past to put small amounts of what they know the "Bad guy" is dealing inside the place to be searched. Its just a bad idea all around to let them in. He could have forgotten about some juice that he had from way way back. Well, once they come in, they will find it. Make them have to work for it if they want to come inside.


i agree he shouldnt have told them they could go look, but even if they did go look and he remembered oh crap i forgot about this extra bottle or somethine before they found it, he could end their search anytime he wanted by telling them to leave and they need to get a warrant if they want to search anymore


----------



## tee (Nov 12, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> i agree he shouldnt have told them they could go look, but even if they did go look and he remembered oh crap i forgot about this extra bottle or somethine before they found it, he could end their search anytime he wanted by telling them to leave and they need to get a warrant if they want to search anymore




Yes, but you dont have to worry about any of that if you dont invite them in. If he decides to tell them to leave after he has let them in, I can guarantee they will come back with a warrant because they will be really pissed off that he is playing with them.


----------



## anabolic-ss (Nov 22, 2006)

*Not much of a crackdown IMO.*

Most local police forces will only bust a steroid operation if they feel that the steroids are only the tip of the iceberg.  In my county, there has not been a strictly anabolic case prosecuted in over 6 years... and I am in a major metropolitan area with over 4 million people.  

The government and the feds are pricks, but unless you are extremely careless, you have little to worry about.


----------

